

TSA Strip-Search Guide  - X4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq1LbZrIedc

======
pedalpete
This is not a TSA strip search guide, it's a video of prison strip search
procedure training.

Nowhere is it alleged that the TSA is going to resort to random strip
searches, not that I'd put it past them.

